# Manistee Labor Day Weekend Tourney Reports



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

SalmonSlayer said:


> Practice day...too bad this wasn't tournament day...
> 
> Don doing some "research" back at the campsite...to err ummm find the fish...
> 
> ...


 
Ah yes, DonnyP and El Spanko! Now my tournament report reading is complete!!!!

It doesn't surprise me one bit the photo and captions for both of these guys. They are always developing ways to think like a fish in order to catch fish.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Captain Sixshooter was dancing after he won. Really. You can see him shucking and jiving HERE, if you dare. 

Or watch him clown around HERE 


Be sure and see his Super Moves.   I'll probably have to walk the plank for posting this crap. But what are friends for?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Mark & Steve,

Where is the one and only picture of our fish your guys took? It's our only claim to fame.:lol:

Yes we did have it tough right from the word go, but I'd do it again in a heart beat. I must say Mark, all the extra rods ready to go sure was a HUGE help. Because you seen first hand the Jerry rigging that went on trying to make due when we ran out of rods.:lol: That backwards one was not my doing. Let's just get that one straight. :lol:

Thanks again Mark and everyone else. What a blast it was.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Ken you said it was your greatest fantasy to see me do the disco so who am I to disapoint?

But the clown one should be held for SFW..........


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Anytime Scott. Anytime. And you are very welcome!!!!!




Duckman1 said:


> Another great time as usual. Thanks to the fishdogco for all the hard work on running this and everyone else who made this possible.
> 
> The biggest thank you goes to Sixshooter for the "rescue" when my boat failed me. Congrats on the 1st place again Jim.
> 
> ...


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice work guys and thanks for the reports. Congrats Jimmy on the win, you nappy headed ho....:lol:

Love it Ken! That's the ugliest muglet I've ever seen!


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Sixshooter said:


> Ken you said it was your greatest fantasy to see me do the disco so who am I to disapoint?
> 
> But the clown one should be held for SFW..........


No, I said NIGHTMARE, dude. I just realized why we won....that's your famed fishdance! :evil:


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> . Congrats Jimmy on the win, you nappy headed ho


LOL! Oh man, I never thought of that angle


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

huntingfool43 said:


> Thanks to Matt (bluedevil) for the ride, we finished 3rd but it was very costly.


HOLY CRAP you are not kidding about costly...:yikes:

I had a great time again as we do every get together and looking forward to next year. I do like the idea of doing the weigh in at Farmview again next year.

In all my days of Salmon fishing I have never seen such a messed up day as we had. If it could go wrong, it did on my boat. 11" Hootchie's and red meat rigs have been the hot set up the last few weeks in Manistee so I had 4 of those riggs out and the first fish on tankled 2 of them and broke both off.:sad:
After that it was tangle after tangle and break off after break off. We even went as far as loosing my fishawk probe, not just once but twice...

Any way I was very pleased with a 3rd place finish after the day we had.
Thanks for coming along again Steve and we will have to try and improve ourselves next year.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

severus said:


> No, I said NIGHTMARE, dude. I just realized why we won....that's your famed fishdance! :evil:


Now you all know why Bev and I make fishing so SIXY!!!!!!!!

PS.
My fish dance is WAY better than your fishdance Ken. At least I keep my clothes on.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice FUNNY stuff guys!!!
He's _eL fAm0s0 ...._
:evilsmile
*"Make Up!!!"*

:lol:

Congrats Jimmy!!!

RAS


----------



## Marrble Eyes (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks Fishdog Co. for all the gear at the end. 7 spoons and two dispeys and Marks Ten dollars was a nice end to a slow day for us.

Congrats Jim and the rest of the top finishers.

We show up just to contribute to the Prize money! 


It was a cluster... from the Point to the Bathhouse. Seems like very few could set a course and keep it. 

I was especially impressed with the idiot dragging lead core trolling east/west thru the floatilla on the north/south trolls. It was quite fitting that after crossing my and several others bows they waved a flag at me like I should be changing course...:rant:

As for Steve, Must be there aren't any woodpeckers in that part of the state. :lol:


----------



## youngtracker (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone had a good time.

Larry & Val


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

youngtracker said:


> Glad to hear everyone had a good time.
> 
> Larry & Val


OOPS!!!!

Glad to hear everyone had a good time. 

Larry & Val


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Rat City Hooker said:


> OOPS!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone had a good time.
> 
> Larry & Val


For a minute there I thought you had to change your name. Couldn't have been anything to do with Labor Day weekend. Take care you two and we'll see you next year.
Jeff


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I know there are select people that can relate the story behind this. Anyone care to?? Shawn??? If you haven't read the Life with Steve Thread, Please take a few minutes.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh my god!!!

That is way too funny.......

I can just barely remember how we came up with that name.......Had something to do with getting burned after getting home from Lake Erie and getting hit in the back of the head in Muskegon by a wood pecker... Add a bit of liquer/beer and that is what you get......

Nice work!!

Mark


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Midway97 said:


> I know there are select people that can relate the story behind this. Anyone care to?? Shawn??? If you haven't read the Life with Steve Thread, Please take a few minutes.


 


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: Steve, I had nothing to do with this I swear. However, I can't stop laughing. Some friends you have man, they go all out. 

The only explanation I can give is this......after hearing the two tales of Steve and his "Einstein" way's of lighting a fire and his wood pecker incident, I just couldn't help but put two and two together and came up with a good one liner to the response of Steve reminding me what a sweet and loving person I am.:lol: 

Yeah, Yeah Steve we know your response......."F you guys".:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Buwahaaaa ha 

Wayne,

WHERE did you get that hat! :evil: I sure hope you bought it and sent it to Steve! :lol: Better yet, let's get a sticker made and stick it on Steve's boat and truck! 

Can't........stop.........laughing!!!!


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

SalmonSlayer said:


> Buwahaaaa ha
> 
> Wayne,
> 
> ...


Ben,
Truth is, I had nothing... Ok very little to do with the hat. My sister and BIL crewed for me that weekend, and were around the campfire that evening that Shawn coined the phrase. She does all my embroidery and made that herself.. I just posted the pic. It must be heriditary(sp?) but it does fit Steve, now if we can just convince him to wear it. As for stickers, I think something along that line we spoken of also, I think something like boat graphics came up....but then that brings up another topic... doesn't it Steve (Huntingfool43)


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Now don't get me involved in this, I was just an inocent bystander. It was all River Lady's fault, but it was funny as hell. As far as stickers go I might be able to get one made up for his boat. Between th FPH, the 2+2=1, something about lasterday night thing (another Steve term) I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. just glad Steve was there to take the heat off me.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Very nice hat Steve (Arends) :lol:

More fodder for the life story for sure.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

huntingfool43 said:


> Now don't get me involved in this, I was just an inocent bystander. *It was all River Lady's fault*, but it was funny as hell. As far as stickers go I might be able to get one made up for his boat. Between th FPH, the 2+2=1, something about lasterday night thing (another Steve term) I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. just glad Steve was there to take the heat off me.


 
Hey, WTH? I get blammed for everything. All I said was one line, just one line. 

But, like Arends commented, "Yeah, that's all you ever says, is one line, then all hell breaks loose". 

Hey, I can't help it if I give you men an inch and you take off running with it like a wild animal.:lol::lol:


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Don't worry guys it was all Lasterday anywhay....

So we go from the FPH to the Flaming Flower Pot. 

Oh the joy. I havn't laughed that hard in a LONG time.....Especially when steve was yelling at wayne to call Connie....

YOU BETTER CALL HER RIGHT NOW!!!!!!


F you guys!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Our hottest lure, if one could be found turned out to be Dirty Pink Panties. I shall say no more about that topic.


Ya know, I just stumbled upon this thread and thought I'd give it a read. For what ever reason, the sight of Whit talking about "dirty pink panties," is one that I find quite unsettling.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Ya know, I just stumbled upon this thread and thought I'd give it a read. For what ever reason, the sight of Whit talking about "dirty pink panties," is one that I find quite unsettling.


Ya just never knew that ol' Whit has his disturbed side........:lol:

By the way, did ya notice that yur "warning" count has gone up?........:evil: :lol:


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Our hottest lure, if one could be found turned out to be Dirty Pink Panties. I shall say no more about that topic.


 Dirty Pink Panties, what to heck were you guys fishin for? No wonder you didn't make the weight in, after catching what ever was in the panties must have wore ya out.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Ya just never knew that ol' Whit has his disturbed side........:lol:
> 
> By the way, did ya notice that yur "warning" count has gone up?........:evil: :lol:


Yes, I noticed that--I figured after all the grief you mods have acrued over the years that I've been a member here, I have no issue with allowing you to have fun with my sig. :lol:


----------

